
Biodegradable bullets? - anjalik
http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/01/world/biodegradable-bullets-us-army/index.html
======
DrScump
Using bullet materials that provide quality battle simulation results _and_
perform environmental remediation is wonderful.

The _risk_ , unaddressed in this or other article on the subject, is that it's
best to have your forces train with what they will actually fight with. For
nations that observe the Hague Convention, that means metal-jacketed
projectiles only for use in actual combat.

------
LordWinstanley
A good way of getting rid of that troublesome ballistics evidence, as well.

